# Pseudohyponatremia Dx?



## dliberts (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking for a Dx for Pseudohyponatremia? 
Appreciate any assistance, thanks!


----------



## CaroLong (Feb 28, 2012)

*Carolyn Long, CPC-H*

Try 790.6 Abnormal Blood Chemistry.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey 

From Wikipedia, Certain conditions that interfere with laboratory tests of serum sodium concentration (such as extraordinarily high blood levels of lipid (hyperlipidemia/hypertriglyceridemia) or protein (hyperparaproteinemia) may lead to an erroneously low measurement of sodium. This is called pseudohyponatremia, and can occur when laboratories use the flame-photometric and indirect (but not direct) ion-selective electrode assays.[2][3] This is distinct from a true dilutional hyponatremia that can be caused by an osmotic shift of water from cells to the bloodstream after large infusions on mannitol or intravenous immunoglobulin.

So can we use 790.5 (Other nonspecific abnormal serum enzyme levels) ???


----------



## meganyoho (Feb 7, 2013)

*Pseudohyponatremia*

I ran into this same problem and after studying the ICD-9 handbook and reading a little more into this diagnosis I am going to code it as 276.1 

Here is a link to better assist you: 

http://im.unboundmedicine.com/medicine/ub/view/5-Minute-Clinical-Consult/116309/all/Hyponatremia

~Megan Yoho, CPC~
Sanford Nephrology Clinic, P.A.


----------

